# The Sides of a Canvas



## MellonFriend (Jan 16, 2016)

Is it necessary to paint the sides of a canvas? I find it annoying to, but I think it looks better and more professional if I do. So I am really asking for opinions.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I always paint the sides of a canvas, simply because I never frame my paintings. It is the more modern look to hang paintings without frames and if the sides are not painting it just doesn't look as good. That's why I would never use a canvas that has the staples on the sides.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Depends...if you want to frame it then no...if it's a black canvas then again you don't really need to but if it's a white canvas that you don't want to frame then yes...


----------

